# Finishing edge of mirror



## Arkitexas (Mar 10, 2011)

For a truly safe handling you can grind the edge with a handheld belt sander (1" to 4"). In our shop, to achieve a "consumer handling edge", we grind a small 45 degree bevel at the edge of each face (1/16") using use two belts, a 180 grit and a 120 grit. Lay the glass flat on a table with the edge just overhanging. Start with the 120 grit coarse belt and grind so that the belt runs from the top smooth face and exits on the cut face. Don't get overly aggressive with the sanding pressure. Follow up with the 180 grit belt. Turn the glass over and repeat from the other face. I've seen this attempted using a hand sanding block but it is slow and can still leave sharp edges. The work moves faster and easier with a diamond faced hand grinder. If that's too much money or work, wear heavy gloves.

Rick


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks very much Arkitexas. 
I don't have a belt sander. I guess I can try with sandpaper and good gloves. 

I am not concerned with doing it quickly, as long as I can get it done using sandpaper, then I am happy.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

yummy mummy said:


> Thanks very much Arkitexas.
> I don't have a belt sander. I guess I can try with sandpaper and good gloves.
> 
> I am not concerned with doing it quickly, as long as I can get it done using sandpaper, then I am happy.


Using any sander will do the job, just more slowly. An orbital sander will do the job as well.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

yummy mummy said:


> Thanks very much Arkitexas.
> I don't have a belt sander. I guess I can try with sandpaper and good gloves.
> 
> I am not concerned with doing it quickly, as long as I can get it done using sandpaper, then I am happy.


Ayuh,... If yer not in a hurry,...
I've had reasonable results using emery cloth, or a sharpening stone...
'n Yes, good leather gloves are Mandatory...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks all for your help. I am going to get myself some sandpaper and do it. 

BTW I am trying to cover a wood coffee table, that has a really nice shape, with mirror. I have gone to a glass shop and it would cost too much to have it cut by them. I want to cut the legs myself and then have them do the top with 1/4 inch mirror with bevelled edge.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Yum,

Hey, just be sure your mirror isn't made of safety glass first. Assuming you are cutting something you already have around the house. You won't be able to field-cut safety glass. The minute you try it will shatter like a windshield but nothing will hold it together.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Bud, hope you are keeping well. 
I tried it out just to see, given your suggestion about safety glass, and it is not safety glass. It did cut.
Going to cut the leg part this week.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Amazingglazier (Dec 27, 2011)

Get a Aluminum oxide sanding belt from a hardware store or glass shop, cut it and clamp it to a piece of 2x4 you only need to "seam" it as we say in the trade. slide it over the edge at an angle as you hold it at a 45 degree angle to the glass/mirror. a few strokes on all edges will make it safer for you. Also I rub the corners to to round them a bit.
Bobby


----------

